# How to inject BPC-157 at site



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

So, dosing sorted, I have another question regarding BPC-157.

It says that you should inject as close to the site as possible.

The 2 areas that my rodent subject has issues with are the shoulder and knee.

I have been looking for advice on how to inject near to these areas and I can't find much online.

I know that these injections are going to be sub-q, but can you actually go directly above the injured site, i.e in the case of the shoulder, the area just above the Acromion and Clavicle joint? There is no fat there, just skin, so the skin would need to be squeezed and pulled away from the joint. Or would it be better to go sub-q in the traps area (although this is getting further away from the injury).

Same thing with the knee, the injury is around the patellar tendon and again, there is no fat, just skin. Would it be a case of just squeezing the skin together and going in at a 45deg angle, or is it better to do a quad shot?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

"Would it be a case of just squeezing the skin together and going in at a 45deg angle"

for my knee that's what i did. Ive also have been doing my elbow, i went as close as possible to the injury, upper forearm, lower tricep into the muscle.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Dap,

Thanks for the response.

 So you literally did this with the skin below the kneecap?

Did you aspirate this area? I'm happy doing the knee myself, but my shoulder is going to be more problematic in that squeeze, aspirate and inject with two hands is going to be tricky.

'er indoors has said she'll do the shoulder one, I just got to make sure I get the right place. Looking at my first post above and I have realised that I've already made a mistake. I actually meant into the tri's, not the trap's.

Although I can squeeze the area over the acromion/clavicle area, not too sure if a needle will go in happily?

Thanks


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

i went to the side of my knee so didnt aspirate, i'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be able to comment.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@herc managed to pin his elbows and wouldnt say there was a large amount of adipose on there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need to aspirate and in general you inject as close as you can if you cannot inject really close then inject as close as you can


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> @herc managed to pin his elbows and wouldnt say there was a large amount of adipose on there


 Yep - I used a clothes peg and pinched some skin/fat and pinned. Mighty awkward but done the job. Currently pinning biceps atm and will move onto knee soon. lil niggle in left knee nothing major


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

herc said:


> Yep - I used a clothes peg and pinched some skin/fat and pinned. Mighty awkward but done the job. Currently pinning biceps atm and will move onto knee soon. lil niggle in left knee nothing major


 Clothes peg - ingenious mate!

Luckily, I'm gonna punch and the misses is going to do the shot.

Due to get it all tomorrow, so will make a start on Wednesday and update.

As its Systemic, I am thinking of doing 350mcg in shoulder morning and 350mcg evening in knee. Or should I concentrate on one area at a time?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Concentrate on one area at a time lad. That way the 700mcg is pinned beside the injured muscle.

I got my elbow snapped/popped in mma (didnt tap) been issues straighten my arm for nearly two years. doesnt affect my mma but it affects like bicep curls as i cant extend arm out fully. I pinned 300mcg twice a day and the movement in my arm is much better.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Cheers Herc.

My shoulder is knackered from years of punching, but luckily none if it is bone related (no real build-up of bony Spurs or anything, and plenty of space between joints) so hopefully good to go.

I'll do shoulder first in that case.

Cheers.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

No worries pal - let us k ow how you get on


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Final 2 questions......

(i) Do you store recon vials in the fridge (have purchased BAC water) and the powdered vials in the freezer (and how long to unfreeze, or is that being stupid?)?

and

(ii) Air bubbles...... tiny ones, are they really an issue? My misses will be doing the shoulder, so I have to make sure I have explained it all to her properly. When I shoot gear, even if there is a tiny bubble in the syringe, I'm not actually fussed as I angle the dart down and just stop before the air goes in. When dealing with 0.1 of cc's, I don't want to waste any.

ok, so that's technically 3 questions, but hopefully you get what I'm asking.....

Thanks again for all of your responses help guys....... Glad I joined the forum


----------

